# Glock 26 mag release?



## maross396 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bought my first Glock today and put about 200 rounds thru it with no issues. But I must say I'm not a big fan of the mag release, not crisp at all and difficult to engage. Any thoughts?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Vickers/Tango Down*, is probably the most common aftermarket release. We have one in our G26 and it made a big difference. You can also take out the button and relive some of the polymer around that area. I'm going to be doing that mod here shortly...


----------



## Dennis1209 (Jun 24, 2012)

maross396 said:


> Bought my first Glock today and put about 200 rounds thru it with no issues. But I must say I'm not a big fan of the mag release, not crisp at all and difficult to engage. Any thoughts?


I have the same problem with my Glock 26. I have to manually pull the mag out and the release is just not right. It's not beneficial for my IDPA matches either.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry, but it's a Glock....it's kind of a shame, that you have a new firearm, and you have to make mods to it right away......not a hater, just not an owner...


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Dennis1209 said:


> I have the same problem with my Glock 26. I have to manually pull the mag out and the release is just not right. It's not beneficial for my IDPA matches either.


You're using a baby Glock for competition?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

SMann said:


> You're using a baby Glock for competition?


Some people actually shoot the games with their carry guns, the guy who was match most accurate at our last match did so with a G26 and his times weren't that bad either.


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

Never had an issue with the mag release on my 26. Lots of new guns have stiff controls at first. It should ease up some as you use it 200 rounds is barely a start..


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to agree with Maross, Just picked up my first Glock Saturday--G26--and the mag release sucks. I have only shot 3 times with it when I got home just to feel the recoil. Havent had time to go out and do some serious shooting with it yet. Dont really see it loosening up but it might. On the plus side, love the size and the way it fits my hand.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Just curious folks, are these Gen4 Glocks or older Gen3 guns?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> Some people actually shoot the games with their carry guns...


I often do. I don't really consider it training, but more of a practice session set up by someone else which forces me to do unexpected things in an unexpected manner (like real life often does).

In my experience, the subcompact Glocks will shoot as well as (or nearly so) most other makers' full-size service pistols, given a competent operator and decent ammo.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> I often do. I don't really consider it training, but more of a practice session set up by someone else which forces me to do unexpected things in an unexpected manner (like real life often does).


Makes sense.


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine is a gen3


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The Vickers mag button (linked in VAMarine's post #2, above) is a tiny bit longer, has slightly rounded corners, and it does have a more positive "feel" than the stock Gen3 mag button when popping-out the mag. It's not difficult to install, and if you decide you don't like it, it's easy to go back to the stock button (no frame modifications are necessary). Although I was initially satisfied with the stock/factory mag release button on my Glocks, I bought a used Glock that had a Vickers button installed, and after using it, I bought and installed them on several of my other Glocks.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I just installed the Vickers button on my G26. I didn't notice much difference in the release function. When placing the factory button next to the Vickers, the extra length is very minimal. It still seems tight. I like the smooth edges, but for $16.95 plus shipping, I don't think it will make much difference.


----------



## AK47MAN (Oct 14, 2012)

I would try installing a extended mag release. I have them on all of my Glocks...My G27 is the same size as your G26.
They are easy to install. Link to product.

Mag Catch Factory Extended For 9mm, .40, .380, .357 and .45G-www.glockmeister.com


----------

